
Yafe – Yet Another Fractal Explorer [2011] - latitude
https://swapped.cc/yafe
======
latitude
Since we are now showing our "Yet Another ..." projects, here's a small
weekend project from ~10 years ago.

Make sure to right-click and switch to Lyapunov fractal, because that's
ultimately what Yafe is all about, e.g.

[https://swapped.cc/content/yafe/img/lyapunov-2048-bw.png](https://swapped.cc/content/yafe/img/lyapunov-2048-bw.png)

Source is over at Github -
[https://github.com/apankrat/yafe](https://github.com/apankrat/yafe)

